# Un subforum de galego.



## XiaoRoel

Aunque no sea la primera vez que se hace esta petición, sería necesario un subforo de galego (bien dentro del portugués, que es su grupo lingüístico o del español por hablarse en el Estado Español, como ya está el catalán) por muchos motivos: la importancia  de la literatura gallega, el papel referencial del gallego para el portugués del que es origen, la macrozona de hablas (y, por ende, isoglosas) gallegas que llegan hasta el Duero, los cada vez más numerosos estudiantes extranjeros de gallego y la creación de departamentos de gallego en universidade extranjeras, la mezcla de progresismo y conservadurismo del gallego entre las lenguas románicas que lo hace tan importante en la reconstrucción del latín vulgar, en especial celtizado de la Gallaecia (Galicia y el Entre-Douro-e-Minho portugués) que con el tiempo originará el gallego del que el portugués comienza a separarse a fines del s. XIV.

Podéis contar con mi compromiso con el foro para todo y con la posibilidad que tengo de hacer gestiones para que WReference pueda ofrecer diccionarios gallegos y bilingües (gallego-inglés/francés).


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Xiao, mira este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=212075. En él se explican las condiciones que deben darse para que se abra un nuevo foro (supongo que rigen para un subforo también). Si acaso, te lo traduzco en espera de que un moderador pueda responderte mejor que yo.

Se considerará abrir un nuevo foro para cualquier lenguaje (o par de lenguajes) cuando se cumplan TODAS las condiciones siguientes:

1) Haya un flujo constante de discusiones serias en el foro de Otras Lenguas que demuestre la existencia de un fuerte interés y un compromiso con ese lenguaje (o par) en cuestión. 
2)Muchos usuarios activos - que no sean sólo hablantes nativos discutiendo acerca de su propia lengua - estén abriendo frecuentemente un número elevado de _posts _sobre ese lenguaje (o par) con regularidad.
3) Tengamos un buen canditado a moderador o más que cumpla los requisitos especificados aquí. 

WR no abrirá un foro de lenguaje bajo estas circunstancias:

A) A la espera de que abrir un foro vaya a crear actividad.
B) Como resultado de múltiples solicitudes que se hagan aquí en Comments and Suggestions.

En resumen: cuando ya haya un tráfico preexistente que demuestre un interés serio en un lenguaje concreto o un par de lenguajes, Mike Kellogg (administrador de WR) _puede decidir si se crea un  foro nuevo._


----------



## Vanda

Só se for sub-fórum do português, prof. Xiao! I call dibs!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Isso é o que tinha que ser.


----------



## francisgranada

O quizás, si no sea posible un subforo solo gallego, entonces un subforum "Otras lenguas romances", como ya existe p.e. "Other Slavic languages". En un tal foro se pordía discutir sobre todas las lenguas romances que no tienen su foro propio (gallego, sardo, provenzal, ladino, eonaviego, aragonés ...) y también sobre temas que conciernen todas las lenguas romances.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues sería un primer paso. Buena idea.


----------



## fenixpollo

¿Hay muchas preguntas en Other Languages acerca de las lenguas romances que no tienen su foro propio (gallego, sardo, provenzal, ladino, eonaviego, aragonés ...)?


----------



## francisgranada

fenixpollo said:


> ¿Hay muchas preguntas en Other Languages acerca de las lenguas romances que no tienen su foro propio (gallego, sardo, provenzal, ladino, eonaviego, aragonés ...)?


No lo sé, o mejor, pienso que no. Pero si no hay, según yo es seguramente _también _la consecuencia de la no existencia de un tal foro un poco más específico que "todas lenguas". Es difícil poner una pregunta p.e. sobre el sardo en el foro italiano solo porque políticamente la Sardeña hace parte de Italia, sabiendo que el sardo es una lengua diferente y absolutamente no un dialecto o variante del italiano ... En el foro Other languages, de otro lado, no participan los mismos foreros que en los foros "nacionales" y tiene un carácter más general. Quizás no me estoy explicando muy bien, pero la existencia del foro Other Slavic languages es un ejemplo concreto y funcionante ...

No sé si serían muchas preguntas/discusiones concretamente sobre el gallego o sardo o ladino etc., mas un foro común, me parece, podría tener su "justificación". Personalmente  lo visitaría ...


----------



## merquiades

Yo a veces he querido abrir hilos sobre el gallego, (posición de los clíticos, uso de la palabra feira, la gheada), pero nunca lo hago porque no sé dónde ponerlo.  Hay que decir que el foro "other languages" está un poco apartado y los hablantes nativos no suelen visitarlo.  Para que te responda un gallego tienes que ir al foro "sólo español" o quizás al foro "español-portugués".  Allí están todos. Sin embargo.... no se puede hacer preguntas sobre el gallego.  La mayoría de las veces los foreros tratan de ser muy "ambiguos" con tal de cumplir con las normas de estos foros:  En Galicia decimos ______ ¿también lo decís en Portugal? (sin mencionar de qué lengua se trata) o ¿Cómo se usa esta expresión ****en Galicia? (podría ser el español también por ser España....) o En Galicia los tiempos compuestos no se usan (¿en castellano o gallego?)
Me parecería lógico que tuviérais un subforo de gallego en el de (español-portugués), siendo éste el lugar que le corresponde.  Se podría añadir una frase, nada más, del tipo:  También se acepta preguntas sobre el gallego y traducciones de este idioma al español o al portugués.  Supongo que Vanda estaría de acuerdo.


----------



## Vanda

Totalmente!


----------



## germanbz

No veo porqué no podría existir ese foro para "otras lenguas romances", entrarían perfectamente preguntas que andan sueltas por ahí sobre el occitano, el propio gallego, etimologías comparadas. No sé hasta que punto es un argumento suficiente el que "no hay suficiente demanda", en tal caso habría que analizar la "demanda" que existía antes de la apertura de muchos de los topics que conforman el foro.


----------



## nihilum

Proponho-lhes sugerir a criação de um subfórum em que não estejam reunidas línguas tão dissociáveis como as românicas. Neste subfórum poderiam se reunir as línguas minoritárias ibero-românicas, senão os dialetos e as línguas ibero-americanas, com a conveniência de já estarem excetuadas línguas ibero-orientais, como o Catalão e o Valenciano; e se discutiriam questões quase irrealizáveis nos fóruns atuais, todas atrativas e do interesse de muitos utentes do WR.


----------



## fenixpollo

francisgranada said:


> No sé si serían muchas preguntas/discusiones concretamente sobre el gallego o sardo o ladino etc., mas un foro común, me parece, podría tener su "justificación". Personalmente  lo visitaría ...


En el foro de Other Languages, hay:
7 hilos acerca de "Galego"
8 hilos acerca de "Gallego"
34 hilos acerca de "Galician"
1 hilo acerca de "Sardo"
2 hilos acerca de "Sardinian"
0 hilos acerca de "Provenzal"
5 hilos acerca de "Occitan Provencal"
7 hilos acerca de "Ladino"
0 hilos acerca de "Eonaviego"
4 hilos acerca de "Aragonés"
1 hilo acerca de "Aragonese" y "Valencian"
0 hilos acerca de "Valenciano"

No sé si ese tráfico será suficiente para cumplir los requisitos que citó Valeria arriba:





			
				Valeria Mesalina said:
			
		

> 1) Haya un flujo constante de discusiones serias en el foro de Otras  Lenguas que demuestre la existencia de un fuerte interés y un compromiso  con ese lenguaje (o par) en cuestión.
> 2)Muchos usuarios activos - que no sean sólo hablantes nativos  discutiendo acerca de su propia lengua - estén abriendo frecuentemente  un número elevado de _posts _sobre ese lenguaje (o par) con regularidad.


 Y la otra condición que ha puesto el administrador del foro queda más que claro: 





> WR no abrirá un foro de lenguaje bajo estas circunstancias:
> A) A la espera de que abrir un foro vaya a crear actividad.


----------



## Lurrezko

Quizá sería interesante, por completar la estadística, saber en cuántos hilos se toca la lengua gallega en el Foro Portugués o en el Portugués-Español, directamente o de refilón.

Un saludo


----------

